# lean manufacturing



## kingofbongo

Example sentence/context:
lean manufacturing

---------------------


----------



## lauranazario

Hola kingofbongo... y bienvenido(a) al foro.

En este foro de Terminología Especializada necesitamos un par de cosas para poder ayudarte a encontrar la traducción correcta.
Necesitamos que nos proveas oraciones completas donde aparece la terminología y también necesitamos contexto o información de trasfondo sobre la industria o área de especialización donde se utiliza.
Regresa con esos datos y podremos darte una mejor y más eficaz ayuda.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## el_novato

Hola kingofbongo, y bienvenido.   



Su traducción es *Manufactura Esbelta * = *Lean Manufacturing*

Supongo que en lo que estás traduciendo te dan el concepto; de todos modos te escribo lo que entiendo por ella.

Es el enfoque total de un sistema (por ejemplo una fábrica), que incluye a todos los empleados (obreros, ingenieros, etc), departamentos (manufactura, mantenimiento, calidad, producción, etc.) y los aspectos del negocio; y de esta forma elimina pérdidas; y el mejoramiento contínuo es la clave para realizar las cosas mejores, en menor tiempo y con un menor costo.


Saludos hasta Venezuela desde México.

el novato


----------



## el_novato

No sé si también estes viendo lo de TPM.  


Estamos implemetando el TPM (estoy desarrollando algunos procedimientos), y si tienes información al respecto, la podemos compartir.  Y el TPM y Lean Manufacturing van de la mano.

Y si también tienes alguna duda, estamos para apoyarte.

Saludos

el novato






			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Hola kingofbongo, y bienvenido.
> 
> 
> 
> Su traducción es *Manufactura Esbelta * = *Lean Manufacturing*
> 
> Supongo que en lo que estás traduciendo te dan el concepto; de todos modos te escribo lo que entiendo por ella.
> 
> Es el enfoque total de un sistema (por ejemplo una fábrica), que incluye a todos los empleados (obreros, ingenieros, etc), departamentos (manufactura, mantenimiento, calidad, producción, etc.) y los aspectos del negocio; y de esta forma elimina pérdidas; y el mejoramiento contínuo es la clave para realizar las cosas mejores, en menor tiempo y con un menor costo.
> 
> 
> Saludos hasta Venezuela desde México.
> 
> el novato


----------



## toboto

Página de "lean manufacturing" en españolhttp://www.sisteplant.com/Servicios%20y%20Productos/Servicios/LeanManufacturing.htm

En ella la traducen como "producción ajustada".


----------



## el_novato

Se le nombra de varias y diferente maneras, dependiendo de la zona geográfica.

Busca la "traducción" utilizada en México.   Y el término Manufactura Esbelta es conocido en México.   Esperemos las demas opiniones.

Estos son alugnos términos utilizados para lean manufacturing.

Los términos ajustada, esbelta, ágil, hacen alusión a la reducción que se obtiene con la lean manufacturing.

Manufactura delgada.
Manufactura ágil.
Manufactura ajustada.
Producción ajustada.
Producción esbelta.
Sistema de Fabricación Magro

Saludos

el novato


----------



## toboto

El novato tiene toda la razón. Más traducciones que he encontrado:

producción escueta, producción magra o flexible.

En España parece que se utiliza bastante producción ajustada. He aquí una muestra:
http://www.tecnologico.deusto.es/Catlogos%20de%20los%20Grupos%20de%20Investigacin/GI_Organizacion_de_la_Produccion_20040304.pdf

Supongo que la traducción dependerá del ámbito geográfico al que se dirija el documento.


----------



## rayb

toboto said:
			
		

> El novato tiene toda la razón. Más traducciones que he encontrado:
> 
> producción escueta, producción magra o flexible.
> 
> En España parece que se utiliza bastante producción ajustada. He aquí una muestra:
> http://www.tecnologico.deusto.es/Catlogos%20de%20los%20Grupos%20de%20Investigacin/GI_Organizacion_de_la_Produccion_20040304.pdf
> 
> Supongo que la traducción dependerá del ámbito geográfico al que se dirija el documento.


 
También se usa "producción sin pérdidas" o "producción con pérdida cero".

Con odo lo más corriente es el término en inglés.


----------



## Ivy Mx

Hi,
I'm translating material based on heavy duty vehicles and got stuck with this term "lean manufacturing"

Sample sentence:  The company's strategy revolves around new product development, lean manufacturing, quality and customer service.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Orlan

Encontré esto en wikipedia, a ver si te sirve:
*Lean manufacturing* es una filosofía de gestión enfocada a la reducción de los 7 tipos de "*desperdicios*" (sobreproducción, tiempo de espera, transporte, exceso de procesado, inventario, movimiento y desecho -scrap-) en productos manufacturados. Eliminando el despilfarro, la calidad mejora, y el tiempo de producción y el coste se reducen. Las herramientas "lean" (en inglés, "delgado") incluyen procesos continuos de análisis (kaizen), producción "pull" (en el sentido de kanban), y elementos y procesos "a prueba de fallos" (poka yoke).


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Ivy... y bienvenida a WordReference.

Anteriormente habíamos hablado de "lean manufacturing".
Mira aquí

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Ivy Mx

Muchas gracias a los dos, la verdad que muy util la información.  Thanks


----------



## Bibysnice

Solo para corroborar la información, en efecto aqui en la frontera con Estados Unidos se le llama Manufactura Esbelta. Es una filosofía muy amplia de mejoras en los sistemas de producción.

Como obtener rendimiento a bajo costo.


----------



## rsaavedra64

Hi everybody


Pure and Simple
Lean is reducing the time from customer order to manifacturing by eliminating non-value-added waste in the production  stream.


----------



## adm1968

Es muy inusual que se traduzca al español esta expresión (en España). 
Tengo formación de postgrado en calidad industrial, y trabajo a menudo con clientes de diversos sectores interesados en la calidad total, la excelencia, la mejora continua, etc: nadie traduce nunca el término "lean" (insisto en que sólo hablo de España).

Si alguien insiste en "españolizar" la expresión, cosa poco habitual, suele emplear el equivalente de "fabricación _lean_", o quizás "fabricación tipo _lean_".


----------

